# BLUEBIRD!!!! yeah baby



## fordmuscle (May 22, 2004)

ive got a hot series 3 bluebird TRX. 1986. i want ta put a ca18 in it. does anyone know how easy this is done and are the engine mounts the same etc?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

fordmuscle said:


> ive got a hot series 3 bluebird TRX. 1986. i want ta put a ca18 in it. does anyone know how easy this is done and are the engine mounts the same etc?


not to famliar with this, but what kind of engine do you have in it now? give us some history plz. where are you from? not the us. that would be a givin.


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

Basically, think along the lines of an '86 Altima. I think those came with L20's and then the next year offered a CA18DE...but I could be wrong. I don't know if anyone stateside has swapped a CA18-anything into an '86 Altima.

-Travis


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

they had the altima in '86?


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> they had the altima in '86?


No, not here, sorry, wasn't thinking when I wrote that. Though it does kinda confirm that nobody here's done it, yes? lol. Kind of a nifty little chassis matrix that'll show where his car falls btw, I'm sure most of you have seen it: http://www.freshalloy.com/cars/nissan/super_matrix.html

-Travis


----------



## fordmuscle (May 22, 2004)

im in australia the bluebird has a ca20 motor. its a carby sohc 2L that has no grunt what so ever. ca18 and ca20 should be the same for engine mounts???


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

fordmuscle said:


> im in australia the bluebird has a ca20 motor. its a carby sohc 2L that has no grunt what so ever. ca18 and ca20 should be the same for engine mounts???


Ok. then it should be like a stanza in the U.S. or U12. a CA18 should be an easy fix. just do a little hunting in the
CA/E section of the forum.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i always have to say this, Bluebird is a stanza

Altima is Stanza after 1993


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> i always have to say this, Bluebird is a stanza
> 
> Altima is Stanza after 1993



yes,yes... don't go and get your panties in a bunch.. young
Solo. 

I know this. maybe you could shed some light?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

red_devil said:


> yes,yes... don't go and get your panties in a bunch.. young
> Solo.
> 
> I know this. maybe you could shed some light?


sorry, it just bugs me when people dont know that but can tell you anything about a skyline or that a sentra is a sunny. anyhoo...yeah CA18 has some motor mounts. You can use the same tranny too. Now being down under, you can find a few people who can make your CA20S a CA20DE...basically thats taking the 2liter block with all the 1.8 dohc head and bottom end....makes about 140-160hp for the most part, and if you change the rods it can handle good amount of boost...but dont let the aussies ( no offense) do the turbo bit cause for somereason they dont understand that you have to lower compression ratio to boost.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> sorry, it just bugs me when people dont know that but can tell you anything about a skyline or that a sentra is a sunny. anyhoo...yeah CA18 has some motor mounts. You can use the same tranny too. Now being down under, you can find a few people who can make your CA20S a CA20DE...basically thats taking the 2liter block with all the 1.8 dohc head and bottom end....makes about 140-160hp for the most part, and if you change the rods it can handle good amount of boost...but dont let the aussies ( no offense) do the turbo bit cause for somereason they dont understand that you have to lower compression ratio to boost.



LMAO!!!!


> ...but dont let the aussies ( no offense) do the turbo bit cause for somereason they dont understand that you have to lower compression ratio to boost.


But nun the less thay can. And they have nice numbers too... Solo they have a lot more boosting toys then we do.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

red_devil said:


> But nun the less thay can. And they have nice numbers too... Solo they have a lot more boosting toys then we do.


I've hear horrible stories of them running 15psi with 10:1 compression...yeah makes good numbers but wont last very long.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> I've hear horrible stories of them running 15psi with 10:1 compression...yeah makes good numbers but wont last very long.



If the knock is in check your A.O.K....... :fluffy:


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

Why did Nissan change the names of the cars when sold outside the US??...Blue Bird? Sunny?...sounds quite :banhump:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Bugalou said:


> Why did Nissan change the names of the cars when sold outside the US??...Blue Bird? Sunny?...sounds quite :banhump:


originality i suppose. They killed themselves though, changed stanza to altima in 93, i think they would have done better if kept stanza name and pursued technology in the CA20


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Bugalou said:


> Why did Nissan change the names of the cars when sold outside the US??...Blue Bird? Sunny?...sounds quite :banhump:



the United State is the number one reason the names of the cars change . every where else is mostly the same. this is my take thou.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i have never figured out why cars have different names in different places. I mean, everyone from ford to honda does it. and why can't everyone get along so that all cars can be available everywhere? i mean, australia has some cool shit down there, they are like us in the 60's but with technology. Holden has awesome cars, but only there (with exception to the monaro/GTO). America uses the most cars and yet everyone thinks we dont need the best of stuff. 

and while i'm ranting and raving, what the hell is with Kia ripping off mercedes fascia?


----------



## fordmuscle (May 22, 2004)

go easy on the aussies mate. we know how to make horsepower and we do drop the compression for a turbo. and no offense to jap cars but to make horsepower the way to be is big cube v8s. our best GTR skyline gets whopped by 351s let alone big blocks. anyways thanks for that maybe i can get this piece of shit to do a skid then with a ca18 in the lump of lard. cheers


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

The reason for all the name/badge swapping is "focus groups". If people in Malaysia don't like the word 'Stanza', and people in U.S don't like the idea of driving a 'Bluebird' it doesn't make business sense to run with that label. 

CA engine series was basically axed, because it was not economical. Basically it was very costly to produce, and Nissan lost money on them, but helped them develop the RB series. 

Don't beef with the Aussies, even if they do retain a misguided enthusiasm for push-rods. We envy you guys, but if skylines are getting whooped by Detroit's finest that is more of a testament to poor Skyline tuning than anything else. That's also in a 12 second race with no turns right?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> The reason for all the name/badge swapping is "focus groups". If people in Malaysia don't like the word 'Stanza', and people in U.S don't like the idea of driving a 'Bluebird' it doesn't make business sense to run with that label.
> 
> CA engine series was basically axed, because it was not economical. Basically it was very costly to produce, and Nissan lost money on them, but helped them develop the RB series.
> 
> Don't beef with the Aussies, even if they do retain a misguided enthusiasm for push-rods. We envy you guys, but if skylines are getting whooped by Detroit's finest that is more of a testament to poor Skyline tuning than anything else. That's also in a 12 second race with no turns right?



Ya ... thx. that's what I was thinking Ben ,you just said it.



> but if skylines are getting whooped by Detroit's finest that is more of a testament to poor Skyline tuning than anything else. That's also in a 12 second race with no turns right?


LMAO.....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

fordmuscle said:


> go easy on the aussies mate. we know how to make horsepower and we do drop the compression for a turbo. and no offense to jap cars but to make horsepower the way to be is big cube v8s. our best GTR skyline gets whopped by 351s let alone big blocks. anyways thanks for that maybe i can get this piece of shit to do a skid then with a ca18 in the lump of lard. cheers


wasn't trying to be hard on the aussies, they are like us but with more power stuff to work with in some cases. And yes i'm sure most do drop compression, but i've heard of alot who dont trying to make big numbers then blow the motor up. and V8's are the only REAL way to go


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

V8's are fun...and fast...but it's hella more fun to whip my friend's Camaro and Civic Si around a track and watch the Camaro get stomped.


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

Your saying that people in the US don't want to drive around in something called a Bluebird but people in other countries do??..must be alot of :banhump: in those countrys..must sell a billion of them Bluebirds in France..

Bug


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Bugalou said:


> Your saying that people in the US don't want to drive around in something called a Bluebird but people in other countries do??..must be alot of :banhump: in those countrys..must sell a billion of them Bluebirds in France..
> 
> Bug


I'm saying culture does funny things to people.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> I'm saying culture does funny things to people.


Funny people do things to culture


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> Funny people do things to culture


For real. France is the perfect example.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Bugalou said:


> Your saying that people in the US don't want to drive around in something called a Bluebird but people in other countries do??..must be alot of :banhump: in those countrys..must sell a billion of them Bluebirds in France..
> 
> Bug


LMFAO


----------



## fordmuscle (May 22, 2004)

it doesnt matter, a bluebird is what you call a 'victum of the eightys'. in other words a ugly box of shit. and guess what they made them slow as well. id advise againts buying what ever anyone calls em in their country!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

fordmuscle said:


> it doesnt matter, a bluebird is what you call a 'victum of the eightys'. in other words a ugly box of shit. and guess what they made them slow as well. id advise againts buying what ever anyone calls em in their country!!


so much ignorance


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> so much ignorance


... so little time to educate


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

fordmuscle said:


> it doesnt matter, a bluebird is what you call a 'victum of the eightys'. in other words a ugly box of shit. and guess what they made them slow as well. id advise againts buying what ever anyone calls em in their country!!


i'm just curious, what kind of nissan do you have? you better say skyline or 300zx cause if you have anything else then you shouldn't be talking.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

BennittoMallito said:


> people in U.S don't like the idea of driving a 'Bluebird' it doesn't make business sense to run with that label.


Actually, Nissan originally did use the Bluebird name on one of their early models in the US. They had to stop using that name due to copyright infringement from the Bluebird Bus manufacturing company.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

blownb310 said:


> Actually, Nissan originally did use the Bluebird name on one of their early models in the US. They had to stop using that name due to copyright infringement from the Bluebird Bus manufacturing company.


I really get sick and tired of patents and copywrights in this country. It's for that reason we have been denied so many good engines developed by nissan, toyota, and mitsubishi because of Honda's stupid patent on variable timing. Thankfully that patent has since expired, and those companies can start bring the engines over.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Actually, Nissan originally did use the Bluebird name on one of their early models in the US. They had to stop using that name due to copyright infringement from the Bluebird Bus manufacturing company.


really? I didn't know that. I still don't see Mr. Jones across the street being particularly impressed when John and Jane come home for the first time in a new Bluebird. 



fordmuscle said:


> it doesnt matter, a bluebird is what you call a 'victum of the eightys'. in other words a ugly box of shit. and guess what they made them slow as well. id advise againts buying what ever anyone calls em in their country!!


Wow dude. I have to agree with you on the ugly-boxy-un-aerodynamic tip (B12's included). All my friends say the same thing. Then I show them my tail-lights. I like them cause it hurts most people more to be beaten by an ugly car. I do think you need to sell your shit-box Stanza or whatever, and find a shit-box you can identify with better. That's why I sold my old 1275e Mini. It was a good shit-box, but not the right shit-box for me.


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

fordmuscle said:


> it doesnt matter, a bluebird is what you call a 'victum of the eightys'. in other words a ugly box of shit. and guess what they made them slow as well. id advise againts buying what ever anyone calls em in their country!!


Interesting... My Bluebird is a 1987 model. Looking at the back it says Nissan Bluebird Turbo ZX on it. I don't thinks it's particularly slow










Also, FYI the Early to mid 80's FWD Maxima sold in the US is also a Bluebird technically as it's a U11. That had a VG30E in it so I doubt that's slow either.

Also, didn't George Fury race a Bluebird Turbo against the V8's in Oz in the 80's? 

Eddie


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ratdat said:


> Interesting... My Bluebird is a 1987 model. Looking at the back it says Nissan Bluebird Turbo ZX on it. I don't thinks it's particularly slow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah baby! You tell him Eddie!


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

BennittoMallito said:


> Wow dude. I have to agree with you on the ugly-boxy-un-aerodynamic tip (B12's included).


 Actually, the B12 ZX coupe sold here has a drag coefficient of .29 which is pretty amazing. I think an R34 GTR is only .34 or something. I don't know about the sedan though... much flatter front end









Eddie


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Ratdat said:


> Interesting... My Bluebird is a 1987 model. Looking at the back it says Nissan Bluebird Turbo ZX on it. I don't thinks it's particularly slow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm still saying that U11 is/was stanza


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> i'm still saying that U11 is/was stanza


No, it is a Bluebird if you consider it's JDM origins. Right.here goes for a great long Nissan geaneology post









The Bluebird line from 1959 onward runs like this...


310 (1959)
312 (1961)
410 (1963)
411 (1965)
510 (1967)
610 (1971)
810 (1976)
910 (1979)
U11 (1983)
U12 (1887)
U13 (1991)

The 310, 312, 410 and 411 were generally sold outside of Japan using model names that refer to their respective engine sizes such as "Datsun 1200" or "Datsun 1300". The 510 was sold in the same way in most markets except USA where it was badged as "Datsun 510". The same goes for the 610 in the US market, although in other territories it was sold as a "Datsun 180B" or "160B" depending on engine size. The 810 was also sold in the US badged by it model code as "Datsun 810" and this monicker was carried over onto the 910 for a while before that was re-named "810 Maxima" the just "Maxima". Outside of north America the 810 usually carried the same identity as the previous 610 but the 910 was invariably badged as a "Bluebird". The U11 was still a "Bluebird" in Europe but in North America is carried the name "Maxima". The U12 and U13 models were'nt sold in Europe and I believe may be called "Altima" in the US although I'm a bit sketchy on the 90's stuff sold there.

The Stanza model was a continuation of the original Violet line which began in 1973. That goes something like this.. (JDM market)


710 (1973) Sold as Violet only
A10 (1977) Sold as Violet, Auster and Stanza
T11 (1981) Sold as Violet, Auster and Stanza - Violet name was dropped after T11
T12 (1983) Sold only as Auster and Stanza

In the USA the 710 was badged, just as "710" and the A10 was sold badged as a "510" (HL510). I'm not sure if T11's were sold there but the T12 was and that was badged as a Stanza. Outside of the US the 710 was sold as a "Datsun 140J" or "160J" depending on engine size as were the A10 models. Late A10's were badged as "Violet" in Europe and as "Stanza" in Australia. The T11 was a "Stanza" in Europe but the T12 model was sold as a "Bluebird" and used as a continuation model in place of the U11. No idea why. The T12 was later built in the UK and the UK built cars have the chassis code T72 rather than T12 although they are the same car.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ratdat said:


> The U12 and U13 models were'nt sold in Europe and I believe may be called "Altima" in the US although I'm a bit sketchy on the 90's stuff sold there.


Great post Eddie. The U12's were called Stanzas here from '90 to '92 [we've owned a '90 since new] and the U13's were the Altimas.



Ratdat said:


> I'm not sure if T11's were sold there [US] but the T12 was and that was badged as a Stanza.


Yes, the T11's were sold here as Stanzas from '82 to '86. They started out with the CA20S and switched to CA20E's in '84 I believe. I remember prepping them for delivery when they were new, and installing A/C in them too. They were a bit strange in that the evaporator installed from under the hood, and not under the dash.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

...maybe i'm getting my numbers and letters mixed up then. But the altima was just a new name from stanza cause they didnt' like the stanza name anymore and that was in umm.....93 i think. 1990 they went to the KA24 so that might have been when it went to U12. But to me it doesn't make sense why they would go from T11 to U12...and then what would the maxima have been? T12??


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> ...maybe i'm getting my numbers and letters mixed up then. But to me it doesn't make sense why they would go from T11 to U12...and then what would the maxima have been? T12??


They went from the T11, to the T12, and then to the U12, [all Stanzas]. The Maximas were U11, J30, then A32's. Simple right?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> They went from the T11, to the T12, and then to the U12, [all Stanzas]. The Maximas were U11, J30, then A32's. Simple right?



.....:| at least they kept the sentra simple...


----------



## fordmuscle (May 22, 2004)

Ratdat said:


> Interesting... My Bluebird is a 1987 model. Looking at the back it says Nissan Bluebird Turbo ZX on it. I don't thinks it's particularly slow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes slow it will be. if you ever get the balls to go in a big v8 then you will know fast. my 351 falcon would have no problems teaching it a lesson. but thats what a couple hundred rwkw can do though. i also have a daihatsu turbo 3cyl running 14 pound amoung other things that gives 6s a belting! thats why i wanted to put a ca18det in it, to make it faster. but then i realised it will still be ugly so i changed my mind.

oh and by the way yeah a bluebird did race in oz. every rule went its way with allowing more boost bigger brakes lighter weight and it still couldnt win bathurst!!! trust me a bluebird are the most well known road side attendant. aka shitbox dumped on side of road!.


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

fordmuscle said:


> yes slow it will be.


Oh, of course you'd know being as how you didn't T72 Turbo's in Oz  




fordmuscle said:


> if you ever get the balls to go in a big v8 then you will know fast. my 351 falcon would have no problems teaching it a lesson. but thats what a couple hundred rwkw can do though.


Well, funnily enough I also own a '69 Javelin with a very worked 390. Spec here With no power steering or assisted brakes and a manual tranny... yeah I think I could manage your baby Ford












fordmuscle said:


> i also have a daihatsu turbo 3cyl running 14 pound amoung other things that gives 6s a belting!















fordmuscle said:


> thats why i wanted to put a ca18det in it, to make it faster. but then i realised it will still be ugly so i changed my mind.


So, it spanks sixes with a 3 cylinder. Hmm...hey, you're right...make it faster with a four cylinder and it'll give V8's a belting. Oh no, hang on V8's are untouchable, I forgot.












fordmuscle said:


> oh and by the way yeah a bluebird did race in oz. every rule went its way with allowing more boost bigger brakes lighter weight and it still couldnt win bathurst!!!


I believe it did manage to get pole though. I'm sure you have to lap faster than the other cars to get pole don't you?












fordmuscle said:


> trust me a bluebird are the most well known road side attendant. aka shitbox dumped on side of road!.


What.. say it aint so








I can't believe so many need to be *F*ixed *O*r *R*epaired *D*aily and are *F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead 
























Eddie


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

thank you RatDat


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> thank you RatDat


Well done Eddie! I *love* the Javelin! It's got plenty of the right speed equiptment to boot. :thumbup: 

Sorry for the off topic guys, but I have a confession to make.... I have some big American iron too. 










1969 Pontiac Custom S convertible, 455 + .030" [for 462 c.i. or about 8 liters I guess] four speed and 3.55 posi rearend. Best run: 12.33 @ 109.  

..............OK, back to Nissans!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

wait...you mean all of us have some american muscle!! thats great. means we haven't gone completely crazy yet


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice comback Eddie :cheers: lol. Nice Jav too. I always had a yearning for one. I love the 5.9Magnum in my Dodge. The Nissan has more down time than any of my cars but it gets great mileage in comparison. 

Blown, nice to see you back. That's a grrreat pic. Snapped the shot witht the front tire off the ground. Wow! We tried to get a wheelie pic of a buddies Bronco but when I got the film developed, missed every shot.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

uh.. does 'having american iron' count if you bought a pontiac firefly for $50, took it to an auto wrecker to get all the uncracked glass out, get paid $225 for the glass, and then drove across town without windows, drove half an hour out of town, and bagged the hell out of it in a muddy field till it finally died? I've done that!


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

Cheers guys ...Hehe, and there was me thinking I'd get bashed for confessing to owning a V8 :thumbup: 

I've always loved the early Javelin so I jumped at the chance to get one when the oportunity arose as they are really rare here. It's by far the most unreliable car I have ever owned but I love it anyway







At the moment the engine is in bits awaiting a rebuild. I need to but a new set of forged pistons as a spot of detonation has damaged them (forgot to put the octane booster in







...our 98ron ULP isn't good enough) It doesn't stop too well or corner but in a straight line it's awesome







It came here in '76 and was used for drag racing for 15 years running a best of 11.5. That was with a much wilder cam than it has now and 4.86 gears. Now a fairly mild cam and 3.5 gears but has still run 13.01 on street tyres. Eventually I intend to put it back as it used to be. I honestly can't afford the fuel to use it here as a road car..it's just way too uneconomical and with gas at roughly £0.86 a litre (that's about $6 a US gallon) going any distance is out of the question.

blownb310... that's a totally cool pic. 69 Pontiac is a good looking car :thumbup: 462 is a truly colossal engine by UK standards !









Umm.. What was the thread topic again?









-Eddie


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Ratdat said:


> Umm.. What was the thread topic again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who cares....V8's have taken over this thread :cheers: :fluffy: :banana: :jump: :givebeer: 


sorry, i get excited...almost wet myself there....ok not really. I seem to be the only one who's never afraid to say that i put my chevy before my nissan...even though the nissan is my daily driver (except when it breaks down) so far my chevy has been twice as reliable...two things are against it though gas mileage and its 4wheel drums :balls:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

spelch said:


> uh.. does 'having american iron' count if you bought a pontiac firefly for $50, took it to an auto wrecker to get all the uncracked glass out, get paid $225 for the glass, and then drove across town without windows, drove half an hour out of town, and bagged the hell out of it in a muddy field till it finally died? I've done that!


if a pontiac firefly was an american car....But i'll give you credit for an american attitude of killing a car in style


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I thought general motors made them..


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

spelch said:


> I thought general motors made them..


same thing as geo metro...same things as suzuki swift...same thing as chevy sprint. They made a turbo sprint which was pretty cool too


----------



## fordmuscle (May 22, 2004)

Ratdat said:


> Oh, of course you'd know being as how you didn't T72 Turbo's in Oz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

those are all americanized motorsports, which japanese cars have never really been a part of.. Nascar? correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure there havent been any toyotas or hondas or nissans in that before! besides, nascars only use the roof and trunklid of their respective car models, otherwise those cars are built from scratch.

besides, I like to buy cars that not only go fast, but get more than 6 miles/gallon.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

spelch said:


> those are all americanized motorsports, which japanese cars have never really been a part of.. Nascar? correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure there havent been any toyotas or hondas or nissans in that before! besides, nascars only use the roof and trunklid of their respective car models, otherwise those cars are built from scratch.
> 
> besides, I like to buy cars that not only go fast, but get more than 6 miles/gallon.


actually take a look at how good Toyota is doing in nascar truck series  they've got the best engine out there


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

fordmuscle said:


> Ratdat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, of course you'd know being as how you didn't T72 Turbo's in Oz
> ...


----------

